# A Pair from Jephroux



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Hello All Slingers. I have a pair that I would like to share with you today that were sent to me (as a gift!) by forum member Jephroux.



The first of these I will discuss is the black one. It is a Curvy built on Dayhiker's Shared Design and is strapped up with a set of single Thera-blacks wearing a tiny leather pouch about a tenth the size of my enormous ersatz one. It was built as a BB/6mm shooter and while the pull of the Thera-blacks is deceptively light it absolutely zings these little projectiles with some serious steam. I confess that I have never had a slingshot dedicated to the shooting of little projectiles such as this and was quite impressed with the speed and cast of even a tiny 4.5mm/.177 calibre BB. I had also never tried out the Dayhiker Curvy as you all know I am a diehard naturals man but was extremely impressed with the ergonomics and pocketability of this slingshot. There are no sharp corners to make theirselves known while it's riding around in your jeans. It was painted black in a very even and perfect job; I suspect it might have taken a few licks from a commercial-grade sprayer but on this I'm not sure. But it is an excellent job of painting.

The second is the truly splendid Mantis/Copamocha from Chaneke Josh. I had always been interested in this design and had caught myself wanting to try it. The only thing better than making a slingshot you want to try is having someone else go through the trouble of making it and then sending it to you. In this Mr. Jephroux performed admirably in making a slingshot that is not only scaled exactly to my hand by also painted it my favorite colour. It is strapped up with a set of what I believe to be Tex Express bands that have forced me to rethink the way I feel about flatbands, but more on this later. The Mantis is sized perfectly to my pocket and rides perfectly, something I feel is extremely important as I like to have a slingshot on my person at all times when I am awake for various reasons. I have never been a huge fan of finger grooves on slingshots but on this model they are perfect and really allow you to obtain the perfect grip, shot after shot. It also has a nice lanyard of high-quality camo 550 cord. A very nice and interesting touch on the lanyard is the glow-in-the-dark plastic skull head beads, which are a very nice touch.

It took me some time to get the hang of shooting this one (much longer than the Curvy as I can low-pinch Dayhiker's design as if it were a natural fork) and also due to the hold-off for proper sighting and aiming being a lot lower due to lower forks. I also admit to being a little nervous about sending marbles and .44 lead round balls hurtling through my fingers with a narrow fork throat.....but not to worry at all. It's perfectly safe and reliable!

I understand that paint is paint, but I really love the green coat this wears. It's my favorite colour and it brilliant for a pocket slingshot. It's very tactical and extremely appropriate for a slingshot named after an insect that's this same green (though I have seen some brown copamochas in my time also).

The Tex bands also deserve a little discussion here. You all know that I am not exactly a flatband lover but were I one to purchase ready-made elastics Mr. Herriman would be my first choice (along with Flatband; I'd have to flip a coin). These bands are so sweet on the draw and release that at first I thought they were a little wimpy and not all that strong. After I put a succession of .44 lead round balls completely through a piece of rotten wood at 20 yards that left clean holes for sunlight to shine through (much like wadcutter pistol bullets) I had to change my mind. The lifetime of experience, deep knowledge of the subject, complete familiarity with the materials used, and Old School Pride in a job very well done does much to reccomend them. I have not hunted these bands but would have absolutely zero reservation doing so. I don't have a lot of experience with these but based on my limited experience I must state that Mr. Bill is putting out some serious bandage down there in Texas. If you're going to buy flatbands then by all means give him your business.

Also included in the box of goodies was a fine magnetic neck lanyard covered in 4.5 mm and 6mm steel shot. You all know from my previous posts that I prefer larger (much, much larger actually) projectiles at lower speeds. While I am not going to convert to steel, now or ever, I have to say this is a very nice piece, very handy and convenient for grab-and-go missions. I will be using this neck lanyard while on my creek-fishing outings this summer as lead is unfortunately non-magnetic. With some 3/8 and 1/4 steel I should be fairly well-prepared for whatever comes along. Mainly I'm worried about water moccassins and nothing else so the smaller steel shot should be okay.

I would like to thank Dayhiker and the Evil Mariachi for their Shared Design contributions that made this post (and enjoyment) possible. Your efforts are both noted and appreciated.

All in all, I have to say I've learned to anticipate with great relish the arrival of the Big Brown Truck bearing a box from a certain motorcycle shop down in the M-O-B. Jephroux is a fine fellow and I truly do appreciate your efforts. I'll even admit they've forced me to look at board cuts and flatbands in a different light!


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Awesome slingshots, just awesome !


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Great frames you got, congrats..I know they must be really good if a natural, chain man likes them.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Glad you have an open mind!
These are great additions to the collection.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

smitty said:


> Awesome slingshots, just awesome !


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Jephroux is the man. I'd like to thank him for trying out the Curvy. I can say from first hand experience that his work is flawless, too. Congratulations Jump!


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

They are beautiful slingshots, Jeff makes great slingshots and he is a great person to deal with one of the nicest people on here.
Martin


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

@Dayhiker--I had tried a curvy myself out of a red oak pallet board but screwed it up and threw it into the bayou to rejoin the natural world it came out of. I retaliated by making a pretty good Putz out of another part of the same board (attempting to give some status back to a humiliated piece of wood). It's on your three slingshots out of plywood thread if you want to see it, or I guess I can just put it here:


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I think a lot of Jeff also, he is a great member of this brotherhood of the slingshot that we have here ! He made me a slingshot from a motorcycle foot peg and some other parts off cycles a while back and I just love it. I am also a motorcycle nut, so it was mighty nice of him to do that for me. Awesome person !


----------



## jephroux (Dec 21, 2009)

IM AT A LOSS
that is just way to kind of you all

im just blown away by all the kind words from
some of my favorite people here,,,,,
im stumped, lol
many thanks
jeff


----------



## TheBathGnome (Mar 30, 2011)

I thought this was slingshot 'designs' not 'pictures of slingshots that I have'?

Any chance of seeing the plans/designs for these please?

Cheers
Colin


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

You dont have to shout Colin, re read the text and you will see that the pictured slings are representative of shared designs already posted and available in that sub forum.
Philly


----------



## Bean (Feb 1, 2011)

i love the green one


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Muy elegantes sus hondas , me gusto mucho su acabado , parecen poderosas.


----------

